# Kinda rustic aquarium stand. xD



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

So this is a super easy way of making a cool stand for you tank....

My dad and I went to Menards. Get some cinder blocks. I have 2 of the biggest size they had. http://www.denninger.net/rebreather/DSC02243.JPG That's a cinder block if you don't know. And get thick flat piece of plywood of sorts.. something strong enough to hold the water filled tank. You can use as many cinder blocks as you need also...

My dad and I primed the blocks with some kilz, and spray painted them blue after.... looks really awesome, and the holes in the blocks can act as shelves..

I wish I had a camera to show ya.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

sounds sweet!!! post pics soon


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

I really wish I could, but the best I could do is buy a disposable camera and take one then... but if I do that, I wanna wait until my tank is done cycling so hte fish can be seen to. But the blocks look really sweet, it's this really deep blue spray paint... and it's mottled looking, as in the paint is heavier coated in some places. xD


----------



## Nudist (Oct 19, 2008)

i understand not having a camera but once you get a chance i would love to see a pic of it. do you know someone that has a camera that could take a few for you? if not, i dont blame you for wanting till you get the fish in the tank and have it all setup. just post one when you can.

Steve


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, I'd like to see the pics too! I've seen a number of good deals for tanks but no stands on craigslist. Your stand sounds like a great alternative. I'm not much for being able to build things but this I think even I could handle.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

That's actually a rather interesting idea. The only thing that would worry me is the support of the tank in the midspan but if the tank is small enough and the plywood thick enough you should be good to go.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

I wanna say maybe it's just over a half inch thick, no floods yet so we're good. XD


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

You could also add a row of cinder blocks directly in the center to help support the weight evenly, yes?? Looking forwrd to your pics, SolaceTiger!


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Probably, they're dirt cheap after all.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Yea, I could I think the blocsk were like... 1.50 or something like that. At the time I couldn't afford to spend much so I did only get the 2, and the wood part of it also backed up compeletely against he wall so with water in it, it's not going anywhere now. the wood is also wider than the width of the blocks. It seems okay, but what do I know? lol ..


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

how i wish i lived near you,i'd take the pics. 
sounds like an awsome idea,and i really look forward to the
day you will be able to show us.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww thanks willow ^-^


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

no worries.


----------



## gammahermit (Feb 13, 2009)

I really like that idea. I made my stand in a similar way except instead of cinder blocks I used 2 step ladders.


----------

